# Need a gunsmith possibly. Akron/ Canton area



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I recently purchased a couple of Springfield xd mod 2 in 40 s&w. Love the gun, factory sights suck. Just ordered two sets of tritium big dot sights. Looking for: (a).Advice on installing, (b). Someone with a sight pusher, or (c). A reasonably priced gun smith.
I'm not looking to part with the gun for any length of time. Another area gun smith quoted $30 each to do it. For the job, that's a little steep in my opinion. With the right tools, both guns can be done pretty quickly. Just haven't convinced myself to do it with a hammer/brass punch...


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

So, no one here owns an xd and/ or had sights replaced?
OR, am I out of line not wanting to pay $60 for a half hour of someone's time to do a simple non-technical job?
I can buy a sight pusher for $70, but don't want to spend that on a tool I may seldom if ever again use.

Thoughts, suggestions... anybody?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have replaced sites on various pistols but not replaced XD sites before. From what I've read, they can be very, very tight and almost impossible to do with hammer and drift. You may want to do some research on them as you'll find they can be so tight that they will break some of the cheaper 'all purpose' pushers on the market.
Spending $70 bucks on a cheaper site pusher only to have the tip of the pusher break then having to pay someone to replace the sites after that would really make for a bad day.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Pay the money and be done with it. Do what you do and let them do what they do.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Okay, thanks for the input. Looks like I'm gonna have to locate a gun smith even willing to bother with it. Seems like most don't to mess with them. Pretty crazy, love the gun overall, but a few small hangups, this being one...


----------

